# Will ShopTemp sell cards again?



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 4, 2010)

So is ShopTemp selling again?

I don't see that notice that appeared on the front page, but the notice still appears on flashcard pages. But now they say "In Stock"

Feel free to close this as soon as an answer is up. If there's other threads somewhere on the board, my bad, I figured SHOPTEMP related threads belonged in the SHOPTEMP discussion.

edit: also noticed the DSTWO has gone up a few bucks. I take it this wasn't about Nintendo saying "don't sell" but some other personal thing we don't deserve to know?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

Was going to place an order but the only option for shipping is express and it's like 24$ WTF is going on?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 4, 2010)

Like you said, the news message from the frontpage is gone and the items are apparently in stock.
And they also didn't remove the catalogue "for reference"

It looks like flashcarts are probably available for sale again, which is great.

Edit: 431unknown is right too, it looks like the free shipping methods are gone.
Thankfully they have an Xmas shipping option, 5-10 days for $8, not so bad...but people always want the cheapest possible price.


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2010)

i'd assume it's because  they've swapped from paypal to alertpay\
just to check i went through the buying procedure (without completing it by paying) and i was able to add flashcards to my cart...


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Like you said, the news message from the frontpage is gone and the items are apparently in stock.
> And they also didn't remove the catalogue "for reference"
> 
> It looks like flashcarts are probably available for sale again, which is great.
> ...




I didn't get an 8$ option. How many items/ money did you load in the cart?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 4, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried putting an EZ Flash IV Linker in my cart.
Also, it looks like the prices have all spiked, DSTwo is $39, Acekard 2i is $17, oh dear.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 4, 2010)

Acekard 2i hit a price increase as well. It was $14.95, then $15.95. Now it is $16.95.

Hopefully this is due to increased demand, not ShopTemp is having financial trouble.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

That's what I put in my cart too. Strange.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 4, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Acekard 2i hit a price increase as well. It was $14.95, then $15.95. Now it is $16.95.
> 
> Hopefully this is due to increased demand, not ShopTemp is having financial trouble.



Yeah!! Too expensive!! I don't care about the "financial trouble" of somebody!


Lightake! DScarTshop!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 4, 2010)

Besides this site, what's the best,  cheapest , site to buy a super card dstwo?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

I just tried it again and I see no 8$ shipping option.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 4, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> I just tried it again and I see no 8$ shipping option.


I think it would probably be a regional thing then.
I'm in the UK so I can probably get this shipping method, whilst maybe you can't in the US (if your profile is accurate)


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 4, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. Yes it's accurate.


Edit: lol, R4's are still only 6$.

Edit 2: once I pay for the shipping though an R4 costs 30$!


----------



## darkspirit456 (Dec 4, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Great I was about to buy an Acekard for my friend from Shoptemp... but now... ugh screw it haha


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2010)

Im going to close this for the time being to avoid any needless speculation and disinformation. If there have been any developments, and shoptemp is indeed selling carts again I am sure an admin will update us when they come on. In the meantime please do not create any more threads regarding this, thanks guys.


----------

